# Spash orpington



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I think splash orpingtons are really cool. How are they born? What i mean is what breeds make them. Is it a lavender and blue orpington mix?


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone?...............


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i have imported english orpingtons
these come in 3 colors
black, blue & splash
if you breed black to black that is the only color you should get
now if you breed blue to blue you will get some blue & some splash
i think splash is about 1 in 10 if i recall.
rite now i have a splash cockerel that will be part of my breeding program once he gets a few weeks older.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sound really pretty. Post us pics.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad117/piglett2195/Picture115_zpsb913c7b8.jpg

http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad117/piglett2195/Picture121_zps1a8a3f61.jpg

here is a couple, they are still not full grown....but they are starting to get some size to them


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

piglett said:


> http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad117/piglett2195/Picture115_zpsb913c7b8.jpg http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad117/piglett2195/Picture121_zps1a8a3f61.jpg here is a couple, they are still not full grown....but they are starting to get some size to them


Those don't like normal splash, black, blue, is because their English?


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I mean. (Is it because their English.)


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

The English Orpingtons are a lot rounder, and fluffier than their North American counterparts. 

Breeding "blue" poultry will always yield blue, black or splash chicks, regardless of the breed. 

Blue to blue yields approx. 50% blue, 25% black and 25% splash

Black to black always yields all black.

Blue to black yields 50% blue, 50% black

Blue to splash is 50% blue, 50% black

Splash to splash is 100% splash

Splash to black yields 100% blue

With that said, I hatched out over 20 blue laced red Wyandotte this summer. The breeding flock were all blue laced and black laced bred in different combos and I did not get a single splash.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

kessy09 said:


> The English Orpingtons are a lot rounder, and fluffier than their North American counterparts. Breeding "blue" poultry will always yield blue, black or splash chicks, regardless of the breed. Blue to blue yields approx. 50% blue, 25% black and 25% splash Black to black always yields all black. Blue to black yields 50% blue, 50% black Blue to splash is 50% blue, 50% black Splash to splash is 100% splash Splash to black yields 100% blue With that said, I hatched out over 20 blue laced red Wyandotte this summer. The breeding flock were all blue laced and black laced bred in different combos and I did not get a single splash.


No I'm saying PIGLETT's orpington look more like a brown color


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok, sorry. My mistake. Well at least you know now what you have to do to get splash. Just breed two blues together to get a few splash. Then splash can be bred to splash to always get all splash chicks.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

expertnewbie said:


> No I'm saying PIGLETT's orpington look more like a brown color


when splash orpingtons get out in the direct sunlight the feathers on their backs do turn a little brownish


----------

